# FYI - Look Garage Sale at Look Headquarters this Saturday...



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

_Just FYI - if anyone's looking for a deal on sample and demo bikes, as well as components, etc...

More details to come, but as some of you know Look USA is headquartered right here in the Bay Area. They'll be clearing out the warehouse this weekend with a garage sale._



When: Saturday June 27 - 10am til supplies are gone or 5pm (whichever comes first)
Where: Look USA - 6300 San Ignacio Ave # G, San Jose, CA

We’re selling off 07/08 samples and demos, as well as misc components, wheels, etc. 

Sale is outside the back warehouse doors.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

darn. Have to work saturday!


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

darn. I’m unemployed.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

darn. I live 2000 miles away.


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

i'm on my way!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

darn. I don't know the way to San Jose.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

There were plenty of deals being had down in San Jose today!

Almost everything went, but there's whispers of a last chance dance sale Monday evening.


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

here's the LOOK party pictures...
went there twice today with permission from boss for 2nd visit


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like it was great.

But the big question is Kwantani - did you add another pony to the stable?


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

VERY TEMPTING, but no. Thanks for asking though 

However I did managed to score a bunch of winter clothing!



Dr_John said:


> Looks like it was great.
> 
> But the big question is Kwantani - did you add another pony to the stable?


----------



## lml1x (Jan 2, 2003)

thien said:


> There were plenty of deals being had down in San Jose today!
> 
> Almost everything went, but there's whispers of a last chance dance sale Monday evening.



Keep us posted on that.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

lml1x said:


> Keep us posted on that.



4-6pm same place.


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

What kind of deals can you get? Are we talking about 10% off....or more like 60%?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

60% +


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

WOW...awesome! I am around the corner from that place. I never knew that LOOK bike was there! Do you know what is left? Any frames, and or wheelsets?
I wish I read this post sooner!


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

run, don't walk!
you won't be disappointed...



Mr. IROC-Z said:


> WOW...awesome! I am around the corner from that place. I never knew that LOOK bike was there! Do you know what is left? Any frames, and or wheelsets?
> I wish I read this post sooner!


----------



## MSH (Jul 16, 2006)

....if only they were making a 29er frame right now  

MSH


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

Got an awesome deal on a new set of Fulcrum Zeros!!!
Thanks!

Do you guys still have the Fulcrum Metal Zero's (mountain bike wheels)available? I may pick them up if they are still available.
Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

Please let me know if you are ever going to do this again, so sad I missed it...can I work there?


----------

